# Where to buy SX core?



## OttuR (Jul 1, 2020)

Sorry if this isn't the right thread, but I cant seem to get a hold of the SX core modchip from a store that isn't outside of the united states, or rather, a store that will ship to the united states.  With that said, for those who have purchased the SX core, or for those who happen to know a few places to buy, where can i find them?


----------



## nero99 (Jul 1, 2020)

sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


----------



## OttuR (Jul 1, 2020)

Thanks man.


----------



## bobdigi (Jul 2, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Would you mind messaging me as well? Looking for sx lite. Thanks


----------



## nero99 (Jul 2, 2020)

bobdigi said:


> Would you mind messaging me as well? Looking for sx lite. Thanks


Check your inbox


----------



## RockOn (Jul 2, 2020)

delete


----------



## Goku1992A (Jul 2, 2020)

I think TX has a discord also since they have to sell it on the down-low to prevent future lawsuits from Nintendo.


----------



## adi15 (Jul 3, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Check your inbox


if you would also send me that link i would super appreciate it


----------



## Alexblau (Jul 3, 2020)

Hallo
Kannst du mir auch einen Link schicken? Dafür bin ich sehr dankbar


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 3, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Check your inbox



please send to me as well. The site I ordered from a month ago just sent me an email saying they are refunding me. :’(


----------



## nero99 (Jul 3, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> please send to me as well. The site I ordered from a month ago just sent me an email saying they are refunding me. :’(


check your messages


----------



## RockOn (Jul 4, 2020)

delete


----------



## killmak (Jul 4, 2020)

I would appreciate a link as well.  Can't find it anywhere


----------



## PT90630 (Jul 5, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Can I have the link for the switch mod chip?


----------



## Lightyose (Jul 5, 2020)

I would like to know where too. (For research purposes).


----------



## Ssingledad7 (Jul 5, 2020)

I would like the link as well please.


----------



## shibbyg34 (Jul 6, 2020)

Could you please dm me the link as well?


----------



## Lazyboss (Jul 6, 2020)

can anyone please send me the link? I live in United Arab Emirates.
Thanks.


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 6, 2020)

So mine arrived in 5 days with express shipping from them.


----------



## jv_233 (Jul 6, 2020)

nero99 said:


> check your messages



Please send me the link, thanks!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RussianPanda said:


> So mine arrived in 5 days with express shipping from them.


Can you send me the link to the seller?


----------



## Lazyboss (Jul 7, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> So mine arrived in 5 days with express shipping from them.


Can you send me the link please?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 7, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Would you mind showing me where to buy? Thanks! =)


----------



## realchadyo (Jul 7, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller



I would greatly appreciate a copy of the link to the seller. Thanks in advance.


----------



## hyperlisk (Jul 7, 2020)

I need a link too  Thanks!


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 7, 2020)

hyperlisk said:


> I need a link too  Thanks!


Check your PM

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



realchadyo said:


> I would greatly appreciate a copy of the link to the seller. Thanks in advance.


Check your PM

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DCarnage said:


> Would you mind showing me where to buy? Thanks! =)


Check your pm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lazyboss said:


> Can you send me the link please?


Check PM

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lazyboss said:


> Can you send me the link please?


Check PM


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 7, 2020)

If anybody is interested. Instead of ordering from China and paying an additional $20 for express 2 week shipping there is a USA service installing it for $50 or supplying and installing it for $110 With next day return shipping. PM me for details.


----------



## Dirtyduck44 (Jul 7, 2020)

Would you ever so kindly on me the link. My daughter's bday is coming up and this would make her so happy.


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 7, 2020)

Dirtyduck44 said:


> Would you ever so kindly on me the link. My daughter's bday is coming up and this would make her so happy.



Check PM


----------



## Lucke (Jul 8, 2020)

Could I also get a link to the seller? Thanks!!


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 8, 2020)

Check pm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lucke said:


> Could I also get a link to the seller? Thanks!!



check pm


----------



## longxa762 (Jul 8, 2020)

Can someone pm me a link? Do they shop to Australia?


----------



## Snorman88 (Jul 10, 2020)

Could I please get a link to the seller as well! Thanks!!


----------



## jbae (Jul 10, 2020)

I'd like the link as well. Thank you!


----------



## Snorman88 (Jul 10, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> So mine arrived in 5 days with express shipping from them.


I would also like the link to this seller if possible thanks!


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 10, 2020)

Snorman88 said:


> Could I please get a link to the seller as well! Thanks!!


 Check pm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



longxa762 said:


> Can someone pm me a link? Do they shop to Australia?



check pm


----------



## BlueSkiez (Jul 11, 2020)

Could I please get the link as well?


----------



## Mikey22 (Jul 11, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Hey.  Im sorry, I'm sure u r sick and tired of repeating the same thing, but I am at a loss.  Any way you can send me the link for buying the sx core?  I can't find it anywhere, please.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 12, 2020)

Mikey22 said:


> Hey.  Im sorry, I'm sure u r sick and tired of repeating the same thing, but I am at a loss.  Any way you can send me the link for buying the sx core?  I can't find it anywhere, please.



DM'ed you some details


----------



## NessLookAlike (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello hello, long-time GBATemp lurker (even back in the IRC days years ago), first-time poster. Looking for details _anywhere_ for a trusted/recommended installer that already has the SX Core ready for install to avoid expensive shipping from China. If someone could DM an old lurker like me, that'd be awesome. Thanks! <3


----------



## NoneAndNothing (Jul 13, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> Check pm
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


PM me please!


----------



## PolluxGem (Jul 13, 2020)

Hello Greetings could I please have the link to the seller?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 13, 2020)

PolluxGem said:


> Hello Greetings could I please have the link to the seller?



DM'ed


----------



## Ttm3 (Jul 14, 2020)

Looking for that link also


----------



## Alramir (Jul 14, 2020)

Ttm3 said:


> Looking for that link also



DM'ed you some details


----------



## NessLookAlike (Jul 14, 2020)

Can I also get that link?


----------



## Slippers (Jul 14, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Can you send me a link for an US site please


----------



## shixooo (Jul 14, 2020)

I need a the link of the trusted seller please guys...any help


----------



## Alramir (Jul 14, 2020)

shixooo said:


> I need a the link of the trusted seller please guys...any help





NessLookAlike said:


> Can I also get that link?



DM'ed you with some details


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

Ttm3 said:


> Looking for that link also


 check messages

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



shixooo said:


> I need a the link of the trusted seller please guys...any help


Sent it

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Ttm3 said:


> Looking for that link also


Check pm


----------



## crimsonelite (Jul 15, 2020)

Can you PM me the link. i got refunded

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can i get PM as well. My original got Refunded


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

crimsonelite said:


> Can you PM me the link. i got refunded
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> Can i get PM as well. My original got Refunded


Check your messages


----------



## DrDoodle (Jul 15, 2020)

Can I jump in to grab a link as well? Mainly sx lite. Thanks


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

DrDoodle said:


> Can I jump in to grab a link as well? Mainly sx lite. Thanks


 check messages


----------



## M1cr0 (Jul 15, 2020)

Hello can you send me that link too? Thanks


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

M1cr0 said:


> Hello can you send me that link too? Thanks


Check pm


----------



## viurquiz2 (Jul 15, 2020)

Can I also be sent a link for an US site please


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 15, 2020)

viurquiz2 said:


> Can I also be sent a link for an US site please


Check pm.


----------



## Jonnypt (Jul 16, 2020)

Do you mind to send me link also please. That could ship to europe. 

Thank you very much


----------



## nut573 (Jul 16, 2020)

Can someone send me a link too please? Thank you


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 16, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> Check pm.


 check your messages

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nut573 said:


> Can someone send me a link too please? Thank you


Check your messages


----------



## FlameRider (Jul 16, 2020)

nero99 said:


> check your messages


Can you pm me the link for the sx core too please?


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 16, 2020)

FlameRider said:


> Can you pm me the link for the sx core too please?


 check your pms


----------



## digipimp75 (Jul 16, 2020)

I'd like the link too please.  Thanks!


----------



## vastrolorde (Jul 16, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller



would really appreciate if you can send me too..


----------



## VexareXx (Jul 16, 2020)

Hello there, i'm looking for Sx core retailer that is shipping worldwide or to europe to be exact.Thx in advance.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 16, 2020)

VexareXx said:


> Hello there, i'm looking for Sx core retailer that is shipping worldwide or to europe to be exact.Thx in advance.



DM'ed you some details.


----------



## VexareXx (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi, could somebody provide me with the info on european or chinese sx core retailer, i have checked all european retailers on the TX site and they don't ship outside of their country. Also tried to make an order on NDS site but there is no my country listed under selection when making payment. Nobody is responding to my emails there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 16, 2020)

VexareXx said:


> Hi, could somebody provide me with the info on european or chinese sx core retailer, i have checked all european retailers on the TX site and they don't ship outside of their country. Also tried to make an order on NDS site but there is no my country listed under selection when making payment. Nobody is responding to my emails there. Thanks in advance.



Sent you message.


----------



## bob49000 (Jul 16, 2020)

hello , impossible to buy this chip mod.
Anyone as a link for me ?
Thx


----------



## k3RNY (Jul 16, 2020)

Hi i need the link too =)


----------



## Alramir (Jul 16, 2020)

bob49000 said:


> hello , impossible to buy this chip mod.
> Anyone as a link for me ?
> Thx





k3RNY said:


> Hi i need the link too =)



DM'ed you some details.


----------



## Kirasghost (Jul 16, 2020)

nero99 said:


> check your messages


Would you be able to send me the link to purchase the sx core?


----------



## Azeryn (Jul 17, 2020)

May I have the info please? Thanks.


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Azeryn said:


> May I have the info please? Thanks.


Check messages


----------



## Tneald (Jul 17, 2020)

I would like a link to purchase a sx core also. Thanks


----------



## Shrapn (Jul 17, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> Check messages


Hi there, could you also message me the details? Thank you!


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 17, 2020)

Tneald said:


> I would like a link to purchase a sx core also. Thanks


Check pm

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Shrapn said:


> Hi there, could you also message me the details? Thank you!


Check your messages


----------



## Kirasghost (Jul 17, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> Check pm
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Can you send me the info too?


----------



## Natsuru (Jul 17, 2020)

I would like to buy one too. Can I please have link.


----------



## kaneshirex (Jul 17, 2020)

I would like the link to buy SX Core too. I am based in the UK.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 17, 2020)

kaneshirex said:


> I would like the link to buy SX Core too. I am based in the UK.



DM'ed some details for you


----------



## OmarHHamdy (Jul 17, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> Check pm
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I need the link please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alramir said:


> DM'ed some details for you


 Send me the details please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> check your messages



Link to the seller please


----------



## evilone (Jul 17, 2020)

Put me on the List =) I would like to have the Link also. 

Thank you guys =)


----------



## dal665 (Jul 17, 2020)

Help me out guys with a link.

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alramir (Jul 17, 2020)

OmarHHamdy said:


> I need the link please
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





evilone said:


> Put me on the List =) I would like to have the Link also.
> 
> Thank you guys =)





dal665 said:


> Help me out guys with a link.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk



DM'ed you all with some details.


----------



## Hami (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi, can someone send me the link to purchase in the UK? 

thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi can someone let me know a good reseller that delivers to UK please?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 17, 2020)

Hami said:


> Hi, can someone send me the link to purchase in the UK?
> 
> thanks
> 
> ...



DM'ed you some details!


----------



## tbartsch (Jul 17, 2020)

Could someone be kind enough to dm me a link to buy a SX Core?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 17, 2020)

tbartsch said:


> Could someone be kind enough to dm me a link to buy a SX Core?



DM'ed you


----------



## MarkBaker (Jul 17, 2020)

Hi there,

Can I ask for the link to a seller willing to ship to USA as well?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 17, 2020)

MarkBaker said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Can I ask for the link to a seller willing to ship to USA as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance!



DM'ed


----------



## MarkBaker (Jul 18, 2020)

Do you guys know if these come with the license as well or just the hardware?


----------



## coronabeer (Jul 18, 2020)

DM me too. For U.S


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

MarkBaker said:


> Do you guys know if these come with the license as well or just the hardware?



A license is included with the unit yes.



coronabeer said:


> DM me too. For U.S



DM'ed you some details


----------



## Kawasakigtr (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi,

Can you send me the link too please.

Thanks,


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

Kawasakigtr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you send me the link too please.
> 
> Thanks,



No problem shot you over some details


----------



## Manders (Jul 18, 2020)

Would you mind sending me a link? I am in USA and looking for either sx core or sx lite.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

Manders said:


> Would you mind sending me a link? I am in USA and looking for either sx core or sx lite.



Sent you some info


----------



## Endymionn (Jul 18, 2020)

same here please! need a link


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

Endymionn said:


> same here please! need a link



Got you, DM sent.


----------



## iamill (Jul 18, 2020)

Could you perhaps help me with a link? Have been searching for a long long time. Looking for sx core. I am from the Netherlands. 

Thank you!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

iamill said:


> Could you perhaps help me with a link? Have been searching for a long long time. Looking for sx core. I am from the Netherlands.
> 
> Thank you!



Sent you over some details


----------



## Electrotech641 (Jul 18, 2020)

Can i get a link as well?


----------



## realtimesave (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi pls shoot me a link too.  My friend is going to bother me nonstop about these chips in the future because he sold his non-patched system.  Thanks


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

realtimesave said:


> Hi pls shoot me a link too.  My friend is going to bother me nonstop about these chips in the future because he sold his non-patched system.  Thanks





Electrotech641 said:


> Can i get a link as well?



DM'ed you with some details


----------



## nouille42 (Jul 18, 2020)

HI anyone have a link to buy switch lite witch SX modchip installed ?


----------



## MpT (Jul 18, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you with some details



Can I also get a link for that? 
Thx


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

MpT said:


> Can I also get a link for that?
> Thx



DM'ed you


----------



## Art42 (Jul 18, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you with some details


Would appreciate a DM too if possible, cheers!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

Art42 said:


> Would appreciate a DM too if possible, cheers!



Got you, DM'ed


----------



## ReyQG92 (Jul 18, 2020)

please send me the link?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

ReyQG92 said:


> please send me the link?



Sent you some details


----------



## will64 (Jul 18, 2020)

Please send me the link, thanks


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

will64 said:


> Please send me the link, thanks


Got you, DM'ed


----------



## DijonPoupon (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi, could i get a link as well ive been looking to purchase an sx core as well. im in the US.


----------



## Conor42 (Jul 18, 2020)

If someopne could hit me up with the link I would appreciate it. Been looking for ages.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

DijonPoupon said:


> Hi, could i get a link as well ive been looking to purchase an sx core as well. im in the US.





Conor42 said:


> If someopne could hit me up with the link I would appreciate it. Been looking for ages.



No problem sent you some details.


----------



## Olaf20 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi! Could someone please send me the link as well? Looking for the SX Core. I'm in the US. Thanks!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

Olaf20 said:


> Hi! Could someone please send me the link as well? Looking for the SX Core. I'm in the US. Thanks!



DM'ed you with some details


----------



## x64 (Jul 18, 2020)

@Alramir Could you also link me as well please? Looking for a good seller to buy an sx core.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

x64 said:


> @Alramir Could you also link me as well please? Looking for a good seller to buy an sx core.



DM'ed you some details.


----------



## centralparkd (Jul 18, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Please send me the link! Thank you!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alramir said:


> DM'ed you some details.


Please send me the link! Thank you very much!


----------



## Primagade (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi, can someone also send me a link of where to buy SX core? Thank you


----------



## DijonPoupon (Jul 18, 2020)

Ok, just purchased i will report back with pics once i receive it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 18, 2020)

centralparkd said:


> Please send me the link! Thank you!!!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...





Primagade said:


> Hi, can someone also send me a link of where to buy SX core? Thank you



DM'ed you both!


----------



## elee31 (Jul 19, 2020)

Please send me a link, looking for a SX Core


----------



## CucoPR (Jul 19, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you with some details


I need that info i look everywhere but no luck


----------



## what_the_Schmidt (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey guys, I'd really appreciate it if someone has the time to point me in the right direction for someone shipping to the US as well. Thanks!


----------



## ogmaco23 (Jul 19, 2020)

hi can you the link to the seller @RussianPanda


----------



## 3DSBricker (Jul 19, 2020)

I'm looking too for SX Core in Europe. (The Netherlands) Don't mind if it's out of country.


----------



## nouille42 (Jul 19, 2020)

@Alramir Could you also link me as well please? Looking for a good seller to buy SX  Core or SX lite ? thanks so much


----------



## Alramir (Jul 19, 2020)

elee31 said:


> Please send me a link, looking for a SX Core





CucoPR said:


> I need that info i look everywhere but no luck





what_the_Schmidt said:


> Hey guys, I'd really appreciate it if someone has the time to point me in the right direction for someone shipping to the US as well. Thanks!





3DSBricker said:


> I'm looking too for SX Core in Europe. (The Netherlands) Don't mind if it's out of country.





nouille42 said:


> @Alramir Could you also link me as well please? Looking for a good seller to buy SX  Core or SX lite ? thanks so much



DM'ed you all.


----------



## Boriat (Jul 19, 2020)

Could you also send me a link? I am looking for Core in Europe. Thank You!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 19, 2020)

Boriat said:


> Could you also send me a link? I am looking for Core in Europe. Thank You!



Sent you a DM with some details.


----------



## taggart6 (Jul 19, 2020)

Can I get the link as well?  Liking for a US seller.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 19, 2020)

taggart6 said:


> Can I get the link as well?  Liking for a US seller.



DM'ed you with some details.


----------



## plop123 (Jul 19, 2020)

Hey all, could I get a link to the seller? Been looking to buy an SX Core but can't find it anywhere. Thanks!


----------



## RedVelvetScythe (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi can I get a link to a US seller? Thanks


----------



## console (Jul 19, 2020)

Please send links to me for US seller. Thanks


----------



## Azncrzguy (Jul 20, 2020)

Can you please send me a link as well, thank you.


----------



## RussianPanda (Jul 20, 2020)

Azncrzguy said:


> Can you please send me a link as well, thank you.


 Check messages


----------



## djoe9778 (Jul 20, 2020)

Hi, is possible for italy? There’s a link? Thank you


----------



## lolcele (Jul 20, 2020)

Im interested in the installation service. Could you pm me that info? 
Thanks


----------



## Jonnypt (Jul 20, 2020)

Last link seems to be down. 

Not fast enough. Anyone with new link?
That could deliver on EU with no customs?

Thank you


----------



## HBK (Jul 20, 2020)

Can someone please send me the link for European customers? China-based sellers are also welcome (aliexpress, etc.). Thanks!


----------



## Tumoche (Jul 20, 2020)

Could I also get a link? Thanks.


----------



## Helidwarf (Jul 20, 2020)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dVGJQYn
This is the seller most of us got from.
don't post pics in when giving reviews.


----------



## Farzam (Jul 20, 2020)

hi plz give me the link to buy

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

hi. plz give me the link to buy. thnx


----------



## Char_O (Jul 21, 2020)

Could anyone share the link? Thanks!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Could anyone send me the link? Thanks!


----------



## GenesisTheFuture (Jul 21, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you some details.


Can you send me the link of the reseller, thanks!


----------



## Alramir (Jul 21, 2020)

GenesisTheFuture said:


> Can you send me the link of the reseller, thanks!



DM'ed you with some details


----------



## Jonnypt (Jul 21, 2020)

@Alramir could you also send it to me? do you know if they ship to europe?

Thank you


----------



## plop123 (Jul 21, 2020)

I would appreciate the seller info as well


----------



## Alramir (Jul 21, 2020)

Jonnypt said:


> @Alramir could you also send it to me? do you know if they ship to europe?
> 
> Thank you



DM'ed Yes they ship to europe.



plop123 said:


> I would appreciate the seller info as well



DM'ed


----------



## RM05 (Jul 21, 2020)

nero99 said:


> check your messages


Hey can I get the link as well ? Thanks


----------



## lolcele (Jul 21, 2020)

Can I get the link to the reseller too? 
Thanks
NH, USA


----------



## Alramir (Jul 21, 2020)

RM05 said:


> Hey can I get the link as well ? Thanks





lolcele said:


> Can I get the link to the reseller too?
> Thanks
> NH, USA



DM'ed you some details


----------



## Svoxxed (Jul 21, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> So mine arrived in 5 days with express shipping from them.


Can you give me the link as well?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Alramir said:


> DM'ed you some details


Can you give me the link as well? Thank you


----------



## Alramir (Jul 21, 2020)

Svoxxed said:


> Can you give me the link as well? Thank you



DM'ed you some details


----------



## artemis17 (Jul 21, 2020)

Need a DM for reseller please preferrably one that will ship to canada. Thanks


----------



## Alramir (Jul 21, 2020)

artemis17 said:


> Need a DM for reseller please preferrably one that will ship to canada. Thanks



Sent you a DM


----------



## JaymieGonzo (Jul 21, 2020)

Can you please let me know too? I need an SX lite. ANX Chips ripped me off and took my money.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 21, 2020)

JaymieGonzo said:


> Can you please let me know too? I need an SX lite. ANX Chips ripped me off and took my money.



DM'ed you some details


----------



## SolidSnail (Jul 22, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you some details


Could you also sent me a DM?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 22, 2020)

SolidSnail said:


> Could you also sent me a DM?



DM'ed you


----------



## x1chris1x (Jul 22, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you


Can you dm where I can buy one aswell please.


----------



## Lan7638 (Jul 22, 2020)

Can i get a link as well?


----------



## mattyv (Jul 22, 2020)

Looking for a good place to buy as well.


----------



## manudoraku (Jul 22, 2020)

Could I get a link as well? Tried  to buy it from nxmodificar but they end up refunding me. I'm from Spain


----------



## Tarnadas (Jul 22, 2020)

Can you send me a link as well please?


----------



## Trixzy (Jul 22, 2020)

could i please get a link too for someone that would ship an sx core to america


----------



## M1d3r (Jul 23, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed Yes they ship to europe.
> 
> 
> 
> DM'ed


Any US fast shipping?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 23, 2020)

Trixzy said:


> could i please get a link too for someone that would ship an sx core to america



DM'ed 



M1d3r said:


> Any US fast shipping?



DM'ed I believe they do offer faster methods yes.


----------



## manudoraku (Jul 23, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed
> 
> 
> 
> DM'ed I believe they do offer faster methods yes.



So no reseller for Spain ?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 23, 2020)

manudoraku said:


> So no reseller for Spain ?



DM'ed I believe they should ship to spain also.


----------



## Lan7638 (Jul 23, 2020)

Can I also get a link for that? 
Thx


----------



## Alramir (Jul 23, 2020)

Lan7638 said:


> Can I also get a link for that?
> Thx



DM'ed you some details


----------



## Fook123456 (Jul 24, 2020)

Can you DM me the link please?


----------



## x1chris1x (Jul 24, 2020)

I would really like to buy a core chip for my
Nintendo switch. Someone please point me in the right direction.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 24, 2020)

Fook123456 said:


> Can you DM me the link please?





x1chris1x said:


> I would really like to buy a core chip for my
> Nintendo switch. Someone please point me in the right direction.





chella said:


> me too



DM'ed you all


----------



## jaybeeunofficial (Jul 24, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you all


Can you send me a link as well please? Do they ship to US/Canada as well?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 24, 2020)

jaybeeunofficial said:


> Can you send me a link as well please? Do they ship to US/Canada as well?



DM'ed you some details


----------



## jameseywayney (Jul 24, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you some details


can you send me info too please? Can't find this anywhere. Looking for SX core


----------



## kio415 (Jul 24, 2020)

Can you send me where to buy too? Thank you!


----------



## mrrgreene (Jul 24, 2020)

Just google official sellers from team xecuter. You can't use Paypal directly but you can always call with the order number and they will send you the chip. They are all shipped through Alibaba and are manufactured in China. No matter where you buy they seem to be dropshipping from China to fulfill their orders.


----------



## TinTinB (Jul 24, 2020)

Hi. Would really appreciate the link as well. Cheers


----------



## 5TYL3R (Jul 25, 2020)

Hello, could i also get a link to a good sx core reseller for germany? many thanks


----------



## Alramir (Jul 25, 2020)

jameseywayney said:


> can you send me info too please? Can't find this anywhere. Looking for SX core





kio415 said:


> Can you send me where to buy too? Thank you!





TinTinB said:


> Hi. Would really appreciate the link as well. Cheers





5TYL3R said:


> Hello, could i also get a link to a good sx core reseller for germany? many thanks



DM'ed you all details.


----------



## bubolechka (Jul 25, 2020)

Heey @Alramir can you PM the details as well ? Thanks in Advance !


----------



## Alramir (Jul 25, 2020)

bubolechka said:


> Heey @Alramir can you PM the details as well ? Thanks in Advance !



DM'ed you


----------



## Mirzet (Jul 25, 2020)

can anyone send me a link where to buy 
pls


----------



## realg123 (Jul 25, 2020)

destroyed


----------



## Alramir (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirzet said:


> can anyone send me a link where to buy
> pls


 DM'ed you some details.


----------



## Mirzet (Jul 25, 2020)

hej man  @Alramir can you PM me as well ? tnx a lot


----------



## Alramir (Jul 25, 2020)

Mirzet said:


> hej man  @Alramir can you PM me as well ? tnx a lot



Check your DM's pretty sure i messaged you


----------



## stian_wb (Jul 25, 2020)

Please DM me the info. Need a few shipped to Norway.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 25, 2020)

stian_wb said:


> Please DM me the info. Need a few shipped to Norway.



DM'ed


----------



## Albertx91z (Jul 25, 2020)

Please DM me info as well. I would like to ship some to Peru. Thanks in advance


----------



## Alramir (Jul 25, 2020)

Albertx91z said:


> Please DM me info as well. I would like to ship some to Peru. Thanks in advance



DM'ed you some details


----------



## besson37 (Jul 26, 2020)

Can anyone help me out here, I need a core and am in the US.

Thank You


----------



## joe rawket (Jul 26, 2020)

@Alramir 

Can you please DM the details as well?  I'm interested in buying.


----------



## Entain (Jul 26, 2020)

I too would like to know, good sir.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 26, 2020)

besson37 said:


> Can anyone help me out here, I need a core and am in the US.
> 
> Thank You





joe rawket said:


> @Alramir
> 
> Can you please DM the details as well?  I'm interested in buying.





Entain said:


> I too would like to know, good sir.



Sent you all some details.


----------



## markye1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hey all, anyone know of a core/lite seller in the UK? Thanks!


----------



## giovany86 (Jul 26, 2020)

Hello there, i'm looking for a link to buy a SX Core / Lite, i'm from france and i can't find any trusted seller :/


----------



## Alramir (Jul 26, 2020)

markye1 said:


> Hey all, anyone know of a core/lite seller in the UK? Thanks!



Not one in the UK but sent you details of seller that ships to the UK and is very fast.



giovany86 said:


> Hello there, i'm looking for a link to buy a SX Core / Lite, i'm from france and i can't find any trusted seller :/



DM'ed you


----------



## michto36 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi all,

please could you send me the link aswell ? 

Thank you


----------



## Alramir (Jul 27, 2020)

michto36 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> please could you send me the link aswell ?
> 
> Thank you



DM'ed you some details


----------



## Arsen12345 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hi. Can you provide for me a link as well (US). Thanks

More so, is there a service that i can use for installation? I don't have anyone nearby who has the ability to do this...


----------



## devpanda (Jul 27, 2020)

I'd also like to order one, I'm located in Eastern Europe.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 27, 2020)

Arsen12345 said:


> Hi. Can you provide for me a link as well (US). Thanks
> 
> More so, is there a service that i can use for installation? I don't have anyone nearby who has the ability to do this...





devpanda said:


> I'd also like to order one, I'm located in Eastern Europe.



DM'ed you some details


----------



## Arsen12345 (Jul 27, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you some details


Thanks!


----------



## Hamroid (Jul 27, 2020)

Could you message me the website as well?


----------



## Alramir (Jul 27, 2020)

Hamroid said:


> Could you message me the website as well?



DM'ed you with some details


----------



## datrebil31 (Jul 27, 2020)

Can someone send me a link where to buy a reliable sx core?  I live in Germany


----------



## Alramir (Jul 27, 2020)

datrebil31 said:


> Can someone send me a link where to buy a reliable sx core?  I live in Germany



DM'ed you with some details


----------



## leapingliger (Jul 28, 2020)

I am interested in a core if someone could point me a good seller


----------



## ThaFresh (Jul 28, 2020)

link me too please, shipping to Australia


----------



## monokin1114 (Jul 28, 2020)

Could I possibly also get the link?


----------



## gabzoz456 (Jul 28, 2020)

hi i live in canada could i also get a link on where to buy one


----------



## michto36 (Jul 28, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you some details



Thank you


----------



## Alramir (Jul 28, 2020)

ThaFresh said:


> link me too please, shipping to Australia





monokin1114 said:


> Could I possibly also get the link?





gabzoz456 said:


> hi i live in canada could i also get a link on where to buy one



DM'ed you all with some details


----------



## Thekidpash (Jul 28, 2020)

Could you please share with me the seller info as well? I'll be buying from Turkey


----------



## Alramir (Jul 28, 2020)

Thekidpash said:


> Could you please share with me the seller info as well? I'll be buying from Turkey



DM'ed you!


----------



## Knorki (Jul 28, 2020)

Can i get something for Germany pls?


----------



## p2seconds (Jul 28, 2020)

Hi, may I also get a link to purchase? Thanks.


----------



## maydax (Jul 28, 2020)

I'm in canada and looking for a place to buy the sx core as well.


----------



## Alramir (Jul 28, 2020)

Knorki said:


> Can i get something for Germany pls?





p2seconds said:


> Hi, may I also get a link to purchase? Thanks.





maydax said:


> I'm in canada and looking for a place to buy the sx core as well.



DM'ed you all


----------



## JoeDirtt (Jul 29, 2020)

Can I get some info please?


----------



## Lisu (Jul 29, 2020)

count me in as well for the info, would like to buy it!


----------



## NickNintendo (Jul 29, 2020)

Can I get the link aswell? Thanks!


----------



## Sgt.Dicks (Jul 29, 2020)

need link as well please, australia if possible


----------



## opmas (Jul 29, 2020)

pm me the link please. thanks


----------



## bigbites (Jul 29, 2020)

pm me a UK link please & thanks


----------



## Alramir (Jul 29, 2020)

JoeDirtt said:


> Can I get some info please?





Lisu said:


> count me in as well for the info, would like to buy it!





NickNintendo said:


> Can I get the link aswell? Thanks!





Sgt.Dicks said:


> need link as well please, australia if possible





opmas said:


> pm me the link please. thanks





bigbites said:


> pm me a UK link please & thanks



DM'ed you all with some details!


----------



## JonnnNYC (Jul 29, 2020)




----------



## JoeDirtt (Jul 29, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you all with some details!


Thanks!!! Again 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Alramir (Jul 29, 2020)

DM'ed you some details.


----------



## zennoux (Jul 29, 2020)

Please also send me info on how to get it shipped to the US. Thanks!

Edit: SX Lite not Core


----------



## soulmodding (Jul 29, 2020)

can i have link for EU zone?


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jul 29, 2020)

Can i get a link por favor!


----------



## Sassokee (Jul 30, 2020)

Any sellers in the UK or Europe please?


----------



## Unknown-K- (Jul 30, 2020)

hey guys any links that ship worldwide please?


----------



## coronaveru (Jul 31, 2020)

Can you send me a link too please?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Unknown-K- said:


> hey guys any links that ship worldwide please?


same here


----------



## Cervot (Jul 31, 2020)

Please can I have a copy of the link for ship to uk


----------



## DrDoodle (Aug 1, 2020)

Can I jump in on the sx core link?


----------



## Gootah (Aug 1, 2020)

US link please
SX lite there too?


----------



## Momeee (Aug 1, 2020)

Please send it to me too . Tanx

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Would you please send me the link too . Thanks and appreciated

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RussianPanda said:


> Check pm
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Would you please send me the link , thanks and appreciated


----------



## DrDoodle (Aug 1, 2020)

Sx core US shippers?


----------



## lonestarrisk (Aug 1, 2020)

Would you be so kind as to pm me that link please sir?


----------



## jon1234 (Aug 1, 2020)

If its possible could I also get a link for united states?


----------



## yanot86 (Aug 1, 2020)

Can you send me the link for the US supplier? Thanks!


----------



## Paul1983 (Aug 2, 2020)

Can you send me a link to a seller for EU or in Germany? Thx


----------



## cufn2500 (Aug 3, 2020)

I would like a link as well. Thank you!


----------



## spurified (Aug 3, 2020)

Could I get the link as well?

Thanks!


----------



## FocusedWiiWarrior (Aug 3, 2020)

Link me


----------



## Jonnypt (Aug 3, 2020)

Anyone bought this from portugal? If so how was customs?


----------



## TracerTaco (Aug 3, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed you both!


Wouldn't mind a link too...


----------



## Gootah (Aug 4, 2020)

Has anyone gotten a link in the past few days? This thread may be dead.


----------



## SoulEater98 (Aug 4, 2020)

@nero99 Can you link me as well?


----------



## Btpython (Aug 4, 2020)

Yeah if you have link just send me please I need that


----------



## LOLINATOR9999 (Aug 4, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


can you pls send me the link to the seller


----------



## Helidwarf (Aug 4, 2020)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6iR2RI 

aliexpress seller where most people on this forum got it from, trusted seller


----------



## Gootah (Aug 4, 2020)

Helidwarf said:


> https://a.aliexpress.com/_d6iR2RI
> 
> aliexpress seller where most people on this forum got it from, trusted seller



Thanks


----------



## artemis17 (Aug 4, 2020)

Need a new link for Canadian reseller plz


----------



## StemUK (Aug 5, 2020)

Any UK people have any info on this?


----------



## Hydr0Reaper666 (Aug 7, 2020)

Can someone please pm me a link to where i can order myself a sx core that will ship to canada


----------



## Inaki (Aug 7, 2020)

@nero99 *@Alramir *
Please send me the link as well. I need both a core and a lite. Do they sell to outside the USA ? Thank you very much !


----------



## Tsb531 (Aug 7, 2020)

@nero99 @Alramir
Hello! Can you send me the link as well? I need both the lite and core models. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## michto36 (Aug 7, 2020)

Bought 28 of July, received yesterday ... really fast and the product is carefully packed, nothing to add --> perfect !


----------



## Shotti (Aug 7, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Can you send me a link bro everywhere I go it's preorders and that's it


----------



## jrl_1644 (Aug 8, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


if you could share, I would be grateful.  Thanks


----------



## Mk19 (Aug 8, 2020)

Can send me the link please?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can send me a link please?


----------



## Damagetgm (Aug 8, 2020)

StemUK said:


> Any UK people have any info on this?


Im in the Uk and I brought from these guys had no problem at all had a tracking number after payment and it took about 9 days to get to me so it was quick as well 

https://www.txswitch.com


----------



## OliverQueen7983 (Aug 9, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Hi, would you be able to send me the link as well? I would appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## AlexTerrible (Aug 9, 2020)

Could I get a link as well, thanks for your time


----------



## NO_sauce (Aug 11, 2020)

I hate to be the 900th person to ask, but can someone dm me the link as well. I’ve been having a hard time finding one!


----------



## Omar0131 (Aug 11, 2020)

So I purchased an sx core and I don't really have any of the equipment. I'm also not a microsolder specialist. Does anyone know someone who can install it for me based in or around london?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

And I don't really want to mail my switch


----------



## Thirday95 (Aug 11, 2020)

Hello, I am trying to find a seller who ships from inside the US. Does anyone know if any stores still exist?


----------



## lonestarrisk (Aug 11, 2020)

Would you please send that link to me too ? Thank you so much.


----------



## MrStairs (Aug 13, 2020)

Hello, could I please have the link to the seller in the US?


----------



## Jensworld (Aug 13, 2020)

Me too please! I have been looking everywhere.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



michto36 said:


> Bought 28 of July, received yesterday ... really fast and the product is carefully packed, nothing to add --> perfect !


Could you share the link with me please?


----------



## agpixel (Aug 13, 2020)

If someone could send the link to me, that would be really nice


----------



## 803 (Aug 13, 2020)

Can someone send me a link as well?


----------



## Lucif3r (Aug 13, 2020)

So is there any sellers from within EU..? I *really* dont want to pay postnord an additional 10-15eur and wait an additional month(or more) for them to be bothered  to even process the package, just because the package happens to come from outside of EU... Greedy f*ks....


----------



## Georgiakas (Aug 13, 2020)

Can someone send me a link as well?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can someone send me a link as well please?


----------



## d_broadband (Aug 14, 2020)

Yo, ya'll gotta share. So far I've tried sellers in US, France, and Mexico and all got refunded.


----------



## zaki-_- (Aug 14, 2020)

Hello.
Can somebody please send me a link


----------



## trascotta (Aug 15, 2020)

Can somebody send me a link please ?


----------



## KamikazePlatypus (Aug 15, 2020)

I'd like a link too please!


----------



## dj_d2 (Aug 16, 2020)

i want to buy it too!


----------



## srmisterio27 (Aug 16, 2020)

nero99 said:


> check your messages


Hi I'm new here and desperately looking to buy a sx core lite. Can you DM me the info on how to get one please? I'll appreciate it.


----------



## Ariel_SES (Aug 17, 2020)

michto36 said:


> Bought 28 of July, received yesterday ... really fast and the product is carefully packed, nothing to add --> perfect !


Can I also have a link please? it would be very appreciated.


----------



## fourstyxx (Aug 17, 2020)

Is this dead? Can someone link me or should
I use tx


----------



## sheldon01 (Aug 19, 2020)

can i have a link too please 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller



Could you also send me a link please?


----------



## Kwazytazz (Aug 20, 2020)

can you also PM me a US seller link? thanks!


----------



## Therion (Aug 20, 2020)

Hi, can you send me where to buy a modchip? Or Discord invitation please. THX so much


----------



## FacuuSSJ (Aug 20, 2020)

Can someone pass me a page that sends the sx core to the whole world? since I can't find any page that makes shipments to Argentina


----------



## dj_d2 (Aug 20, 2020)

some can help us with that?


----------



## Systemicjb (Aug 20, 2020)

Add me on discord L30J#9627 for anyone looking for sx core sx lite on the US ONLY


----------



## psp95 (Aug 21, 2020)

Please Europe reseller thanks


----------



## Hanzawa_Naoki (Aug 22, 2020)

Could someone please send me the link too? I’m in the US. Thanks!


----------



## Hanzawa_Naoki (Aug 22, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> If anybody is interested. Instead of ordering from China and paying an additional $20 for express 2 week shipping there is a USA service installing it for $50 or supplying and installing it for $110 With next day return shipping. PM me for details.


Are you able to pm me the details? Thanks!


----------



## xamu (Aug 24, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Would you mind messaging me as well? Thanks


----------



## ConsoleKid69 (Aug 24, 2020)

Im looking for any reseller of Lite and Core.. Thanx!


----------



## tomhanks69 (Aug 25, 2020)

I wouldn't mind a link as well. And maybe someone that offers installation service? Not tryna thrash my switch lol


----------



## MDaSilva93 (Aug 25, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Can you send me a link? thanks in advance


----------



## Modzvilleusa (Aug 26, 2020)

I'd like to buy 10x lite chips hopefully at wholesale. Please message me if possible


----------



## Jungle_Jon (Aug 26, 2020)

@Alramir could i get the link too my good man ?


----------



## x64 (Aug 26, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller



can you pm me a link to buy please?


----------



## Systemicjb (Aug 26, 2020)

acnhstuff (dot) com it's on the nintendo switch category, reseller.


----------



## whiskthecat (Aug 27, 2020)

Can someone PM me a USA seller link. Thanks.


----------



## Systemicjb (Aug 27, 2020)

I just posted a us link before your post!


----------



## AntTheAntster (Aug 27, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Could you link me this aswell please? Thanks


----------



## jaller96x (Aug 28, 2020)

Does anyone know a good reseller who can ship to Italy? I want to buy an SX Core for my Switch (Mariko)

Thanks.


----------



## nitroflux (Aug 28, 2020)

i ordered mine 1 week ago on txswitch and it arrived today (UK).

I know they are having issues shipping to the USA though (based on what their site says...)


----------



## carllarl (Aug 28, 2020)

jaller96x said:


> Does anyone know a good reseller who can ship to Italy? I want to buy an SX Core for my Switch (Mariko)
> 
> Thanks.



Hi!
Go to Aliexpress. and paste in the search bar: Payment for old customer for ns switch spare parts free shipping

Click on the listing that is named exactly this and in the menu where you pick "color" you can either pick  "New sxCore 1pcs" or "New sxLite 1pcs"

Hope this helps.

Just to be sure, the store is called "SOUFOL Store"


----------



## colemanBro (Aug 28, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Check your inbox


I'm interested, please send me details. Thanks


----------



## carllarl (Aug 29, 2020)

colemanBro said:


> I'm interested, please send me details. Thanks



Just read my post above..


----------



## jaller96x (Aug 29, 2020)

nitroflux said:


> i ordered mine 1 week ago on txswitch and it arrived today (UK).
> 
> I know they are having issues shipping to the USA though (based on what their site says...)



Thank you, bought one from that store. How much does it take to arrive generally?


----------



## jurai (Aug 29, 2020)

if anyone can PM me ideally a US seller that has stock would be very appreciative, trying to avoid the long wait for another chip


----------



## Systemicjb (Aug 29, 2020)

send me a pm I got you!


----------



## nitroflux (Aug 29, 2020)

jaller96x said:


> Thank you, bought one from that store. How much does it take to arrive generally?



i'm not sure how long they usually take to ship, but i've been reading many posts from people who are worried that they wont receive their orders and have been waiting more than a month. i have noticed though that nearly all of these people seem to be based in the USA or Canada, and the txswitch site does mention that they are having long delivery times to those countries. It looks like Western Europe is handled by a different shipping company though - I only had to wait a week - it's the fastest shipment i've ever received from China - hopefully your will ship just as fast as mine did!


----------



## FlowLive (Aug 29, 2020)

realg123 said:


> If any Canadians are looking for SX Core send me a message


I can't find a way to send you a message... can you still hook us up Canadians for SX Core's?


----------



## rosendohl13 (Aug 30, 2020)

Hello man, can you send me the link as well? I'm looking for a trusted USA seller. Thanks


nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller



--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Systemicjb said:


> send me a pm I got you!


Hello man, can you send me a PM with the details? I'm looking for a USA seller. Thanks


----------



## Sprate (Aug 31, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Hey I'm late to the game ya mind messaging me? gotta get that sx lite


----------



## Asalels (Aug 31, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


may i ask for a message also?


----------



## friedchickengamer (Aug 31, 2020)

Hi, I made an account just to find this link, could someone please help me out, I'm looking for the SX Core shipping to the UK. All other TX leads go nowhere, is the SX Core actually out for consumer purchase? Cheers


----------



## lay0ut (Aug 31, 2020)

anyone delivering to Israel? perferably from europe because china takes 2+months


----------



## RelioXx (Sep 1, 2020)

Can someone Dm a link to me, i have been looking for a lot of time, it would be great if it is an aliexpress page


----------



## nitroflux (Sep 1, 2020)

friedchickengamer said:


> Hi, I made an account just to find this link, could someone please help me out, I'm looking for the SX Core shipping to the UK. All other TX leads go nowhere, is the SX Core actually out for consumer purchase? Cheers



txswitch.com - took 1 week to deliver to me (uk)


----------



## Rasheed_videos (Sep 1, 2020)

I'm looking for a us seller with fast shipping


----------



## Derick2k (Sep 2, 2020)

Looking for a US reseller that has stock and ships from the US? Looking to purchase 2-3 SX Core. Thanks.


----------



## mesmeriize (Sep 3, 2020)

I'm in ny,u.s looking for sx core. P.m me for a trusted seller that can ship fast. I'm only looking for 1 for now but will buy more on the future.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 3, 2020)

I work for nintendo can u send me the link as well j/k. Seriously what keeps them from just creating an account and asking themselfs


----------



## plainstone (Sep 3, 2020)

Hey guys! Anyone able to recommend a way to get it ? I am in France rn Thanks


----------



## MaxiBus (Sep 4, 2020)

plainstone said:


> Hey guys! Anyone able to recommend a way to get it ? I am in France rn Thanks


sxflashcard DOT com, did some orders, went well, delivery time to austria was about 2 weeks


----------



## Dibby (Sep 5, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller



Can you send the seller to me aswell I’m trying to get a Sx core for my switch because it’s xkj700********


----------



## Mskash (Sep 5, 2020)

Can someone send me the link to the seller please?


----------



## theoneijustmade (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm a little late to this post, but also having a tough time finding a trusted seller. With all these stories I'm hearing about refunds and canceed orders, I just want to find a legit place to buy from.


----------



## Systemicjb (Sep 6, 2020)

us seller, go to acnhstuff(dot)com and go to the nintendo switch category, you'll find the modchips there!


----------



## Kmoney (Sep 8, 2020)

Does anyone know where to buy currently ?


----------



## Vingen (Sep 8, 2020)

Hi, i also want a SX core chip, can someone mail me or show me the way to get one? 

/thanks


----------



## LegendaryFire (Sep 10, 2020)

Please send me the link to the seller. 

Thanks kindly!


----------



## EvilM4ster (Sep 11, 2020)

Hello, I want to know where i can buy SX Core in europe and shipping to Portugal?
Sorry my english is bad xD


----------



## Axiom22 (Sep 11, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


can you send me a link looking for sx core


----------



## JustinK (Sep 12, 2020)

realg123 said:


> If any Canadians are looking for SX Core send me a message


Can you help me out? From Canada.  Thanks.


----------



## lolcele (Sep 13, 2020)

took about a month but i got mine. alramir is legit.


----------



## EvilM4ster (Sep 13, 2020)

Can anyone send me a link seller from europe? Pls


----------



## Kevvmann (Sep 14, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


PLease Send me the link.Im trying to get a sx core for my patched and “possible unpatched “ switch.Thank you


----------



## streamline (Sep 15, 2020)

Looking to buy the SX Core, any links will be appreciated, I live in the US. Thanks in advance.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



lolcele said:


> took about a month but i got mine. alramir is legit.


Would you mind sharing a link? Thanks


----------



## irontamoor (Sep 15, 2020)

Hello Where can I buy modchips in UK


----------



## nitroflux (Sep 15, 2020)

irontamoor said:


> Hello Where can I buy modchips in UK



i bought mine from txswitch.com - took one week to arrive from china.


----------



## yanot86 (Sep 15, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Can you send me a link to a seller for the sx lite please? Thank you so much.


----------



## Abbi (Sep 16, 2020)

Looking for seller in Toronto/Canada. Please PM me


----------



## smokin69 (Sep 16, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


hi any chance i could get the link to your seller have tried everywhere for one


----------



## Lil_beaner445 (Sep 19, 2020)

Could some one pm me the link plz?


----------



## Borathion (Sep 25, 2020)

Could someone send a link or somewhere to buy the SX Core please? I was going to buy from TXSwitch but my payments wont go through.


----------



## theidiam (Sep 25, 2020)

Alramir said:


> DM'ed



Sx core still available? 
Please dm me.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


I am looking for an sx core.
Any details on availability?


----------



## crobuba (Sep 25, 2020)

Can anyone send me link to trusted seller shipping to eastern europe?


----------



## ikalman (Sep 26, 2020)

can i get a link too?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

could i get a link too pls?


----------



## khuong (Sep 28, 2020)

Please pass me the link as well


----------



## limeman33 (Sep 29, 2020)

Can someone please DM where I can buy this in the US?  All the vendors sites I have been finding do not have SSL certs for their shopping carts 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can someone DM me this link?  All the sealers I found on executers site do not have SSL certs on their shopping carts.  I do not feel safe ordering from those vendors.


----------



## Jake_bullet (Sep 30, 2020)

Can I also get a link please as I need to buy one I’m in the uk


----------



## Flurmpy (Oct 1, 2020)

nero99 said:


> check your messages


Can you send me that link too?


----------



## Box_77 (Oct 1, 2020)

A link where to buy please ?


----------



## ROMANREIGNS599 (Oct 2, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Send me one too man, please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RussianPanda said:


> So mine arrived in 5 days with express shipping from them.


Man please send me a


RussianPanda said:


> please send to me as well. The site I ordered from a month ago just sent me an email saying they are refunding me. :’(


Man please send me a link too. PLEASE like really


----------



## nekojosh (Oct 2, 2020)

Can I get a link to where you can buy the SX Core or Lite?


----------



## bauwena (Oct 2, 2020)

Could I get a link, please?


----------



## Sweetch (Oct 2, 2020)

May I get a link as well for Europe ? Thank you


----------



## intro123 (Oct 3, 2020)

Reseller in Europe please?


----------



## godreborn (Oct 3, 2020)

I wouldn't buy one now as it's unlikely there will be any support in the near future.


----------



## Tenny (Oct 3, 2020)

intro123 said:


> Reseller in Europe please?



Yes i know someone you can PM me if you want.


----------



## Raine18x (Oct 3, 2020)

Please message me the link please


----------



## OctuplePrecision (Oct 3, 2020)

If someone’s got a link I’d really like one please. I generally play offline anyway and I mainly wanted to use the switch for emulators and so on. Thanks in advance I really appreciate it.


----------



## LostinWii (Oct 3, 2020)

I dont own a switch but if i had i would buy since i dont play online so a custom firmware similar to the sx it would be good


----------



## leon315 (Oct 3, 2020)

I spotted many suspicious NEW ACCOUNTS here, guess they are operated by TX's employees to pump this topic?

TXOS at current state is pretty fucked, don't expect they wil keep CFW updated soon, however there's better way to play SWITCH GAME FOR FREE: Beaches, just follow this link to install ATMOSPHERE!

https://nh-server.github.io/switch-guide/


----------



## isoboy (Oct 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> I spotted many new suspicious NEW ACCOUNTS here, guess they are operated by TX's employees to pump this topic?
> 
> TXOS at current state is pretty fucked, don't expect they wil keep CFW updated soon, however there's better way to play SWITCH GAME FOR FREE: Beaches, just follow this link to install ATMOSPHERE!
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/atmosphere-0-8-for-6-2-0-setup-tutorials.524785/



Gee, thanks so much for that updated thread.


----------



## leon315 (Oct 3, 2020)

isoboy said:


> Gee, thanks so much for that updated thread.


that guide is for Switch's FW under 6.2.0, but still works on old Switch at 100%. meanwhile i provided the updated one.

https://nh-server.github.io/switch-guide/


----------



## Raine18x (Oct 3, 2020)

Didn’t know much about the news.  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## switchitup (Oct 3, 2020)

@nero99 can you please do me a link to purchase sx core. I have been look for day without any luck.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 3, 2020)

switchitup said:


> @nero99 can you please do me a link to purchase sx core. I have been look for day without any luck.



Don't buy SX now, with their admin in prison, team xecuter looks dead for now, looks like no more future firmware support.


----------



## switchitup (Oct 3, 2020)

Hayato213 said:


> Don't buy SX now, with their admin in prison, team xecuter looks dead for now, looks like no more future firmware support.


It's my understanding that I can use sx core to run atmosphere on the mariko switch as these are my intentions.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 3, 2020)

switchitup said:


> It's my understanding that I can use sx core to run atmosphere on the mariko switch as these are my intentions.



Atmosphere currently doesn't support V2/Mariko unit, only V1 switch.


----------



## switchitup (Oct 3, 2020)

Yes but the modchip gives you the ability to inject payload and run cfw from sd. Just like you would with a v1.


----------



## Hayato213 (Oct 3, 2020)

switchitup said:


> Yes but the modchip gives you the ability to inject payload and run cfw from sd. Just like you would with a v1.



Anyway good luck finding one if you want one, TX pretty gone dead with their leaders being arrested. For now, there is no plan of support from Team Reswitched for V2 and patched unit above 7.0.1 as there is no new entry point.


----------



## wardyuk1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Hi, can anyone DM the link please for the SX Core. Based in the UK. Thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Hi guys. Any chance of sending me a DM for link to SX core please. I'm based in UK. Thanks


----------



## switchitup (Oct 4, 2020)

You dont actually have to run


OttuR said:


> Sorry if this isn't the right thread, but I cant seem to get a hold of the SX core modchip from a store that isn't outside of the united states, or rather, a store that will ship to the united states.  With that said, for those who have purchased the SX core, or for those who happen to know a few places to buy, where can i find them?


Can someone please send me a link?


----------



## Crimson33 (Oct 5, 2020)

Anyone have a legit link they can kindly share?


----------



## 8bit-236 (Oct 5, 2020)

I'm hoping I'm not too late and can get my hands on an SX Core before they all disappear.
Can anyone please DM me a link? I'm looking for a seller preferably in Canada. Thanks!


----------



## JoeOIVOV (Oct 6, 2020)

Please send me a link if you have one,   I found it for sale on https://www.spielkings.com but when I go to checkout it doesn't allow me too.

it comes up with ORDER ILLEGAL !!!


----------



## leon315 (Oct 6, 2020)

The news about arrest of TXOS leaders is Spreading like Australian bushfire, i sense TX employee is trying so hard to pump this thread to burn/sell TXOS remain stocks.
Fuck no! 
Beaches, TXOS is fucked, don't expect they wil keep CFW updated soon, JUST follow this link to install ATMOSPHERE! FOR FREE! 

https://nh-server.github.io/switch-guide/


----------



## janobi (Oct 8, 2020)

I bought mine from aliexpress cost about £50 and took about two weeks to arrive. I’m UK based


----------



## justhereforsxcore (Oct 10, 2020)

Also looking for a seller that ships to or is based in Canada. A DM with a link would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Chains (Oct 11, 2020)

^ There's literally no point acquiring it at this point in time.


----------



## Alsusee (Oct 24, 2020)

At the moment, if you really want to buy a chip, AliExpress is the place to go. You probable won't find any stores in your own country selling with the big N cracking down


----------



## jacruga (Oct 24, 2020)

Can someone pass me the link, I need it for a lite. Thanks


----------



## jacruga (Oct 24, 2020)

Can someone pasa me the link


----------



## t0mps0n (Oct 25, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Hey can I get a link to the seller as well please


----------



## sanjhype (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi, can i have the link as well.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Alsusee (Oct 25, 2020)

http://letmegooglethat.com/?q=AliExpress+SX+core


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 26, 2020)

People. Read. Stop asking the same question if you're located in US/Canada.
If you're expecting a seller / vendor to be located in North America it's not going to happen due to jurisdiction with Nintendo.

Expect to purchase from overseas. China, AliExpress. Sure it may sound risky, but right now you're gambling with a hot product.


----------



## Waterdragon78 (Oct 26, 2020)

CAN YALL SEND ME THE LINK???????? PLZZZZZZZ (ALSO IS IT A MOTHERBOARD??)


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Oct 26, 2020)

Waterdragon78 said:


> CAN YALL SEND ME THE LINK???????? PLZZZZZZZ (ALSO IS IT A MOTHERBOARD??)


mate, calm down. Also, i don't recommend SX Core, just give atmosphere a try.


----------



## Waterdragon78 (Oct 26, 2020)

CPG said:


> mate, calm down. Also, i don't recommend SX Core, just give atmosphere a try.


Okie! Thx


----------



## ChronoTrig (Oct 27, 2020)

CPG said:


> mate, calm down. Also, i don't recommend SX Core, just give atmosphere a try.


He can't use Atmosphere if he has V1 Patched (unless chipped) or V2 (still no support from Atmosphere yet from a chip).




Waterdragon78 said:


> CAN YALL SEND ME THE LINK???????? PLZZZZZZZ (ALSO IS IT A MOTHERBOARD??)


It's not a motherboard. It's a chip/ribbon you solder to the motherboard (around the cpu). It's very easy to mess up soldering too as everything is tiny.  There's currently no vendors to purchase from in North America due to Nintendo looking to crack down on this.


----------



## Helidwarf (Oct 27, 2020)

https://a.aliexpress.com/_dYKWiDH

link for those interested, be aware that with TX figureheads are in prison and their activation server might go down anytime so you might not be able to activate your license.


----------



## dopeybowl (Oct 28, 2020)

Can you send me the link to the seller?


----------



## lonestarrisk (Oct 28, 2020)

Please send me that link if you get a moment.


----------



## ILuvGames (Oct 29, 2020)

Why don't y'all look for sellers yourselves? That way you can't complain that someone in here gave you a dodgy link if you got ripped off.


----------



## KiddoJosh (Nov 3, 2020)

can you also send me the info for the seller?


----------



## HostaMahogey (Nov 4, 2020)

I too would appreciate if you could DM the  info on the seller. Thanks


----------



## ModMan54 (Nov 11, 2020)

Im sort of late any chance I could get the link? I can’t find it anywhere.


----------



## justncase (Nov 12, 2020)

Would someone send me a link please


----------



## H8fulTeddyBear (Nov 12, 2020)

Looking for a trusted *US* seller if anyone could link me one in a PM that would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BigSimms (Nov 17, 2020)

Is the link still valid.  I know it's been several months. Please send me the link if it's still available.

Thanks

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

If the link is still working, can you send it to me. Thanks.


----------



## USUKDecks (Nov 17, 2020)

H8fulTeddyBear said:


> Looking for a trusted *US* seller if anyone could link me one in a PM that would be greatly appreciated.




No such thing!  All these shops are dodgy mom and pop type stores. Hell , team xecuter was running a couple of shops themselves and ONE of the guys running it was a convicted felon who spent over 5yrs in jail for the illegal sales of 3000 stolen credit cards and idiots were giving him their credit card numbers up to the day he got thrown in jail recently in the arrest of those 3 people , since he was one of them...Its on the DOJ's site.

All of these sites that sell jailbreaking, hacking, modding stuff are NEVER to be trusted, you have no idea what's going on behind the scenes and they have zero credibility, so there is ALWAYS a risk, no such thing as "trusted"


----------



## Elizer0x0309 (Nov 18, 2020)

I have an sx-core. Have a store on ebay (for verification and trustworthy ness). I can post under some random name related to switch module fix and you can buy from there or some other platform.


----------



## Digital7 (Nov 21, 2020)

RussianPanda said:


> So mine arrived in 5 days with express shipping from them.


Would like info on this too if you don't mind


----------



## Switchfan (Dec 11, 2020)

Send link to seller for SX LITE plz


----------



## ChronoTrig (Dec 13, 2020)

Google is your friend


----------



## Minet (Dec 13, 2020)

nero99 said:


> Check your inbox


Would you mind messaging me as well I tried to message you but I don’t think you have that activated


----------



## nibblesthefish (Dec 13, 2020)

I'd also like the link, please


----------



## eviltony (Dec 14, 2020)

Can u please send me the link? Got a switch V2.


----------



## Vila_ (Dec 14, 2020)

Link please


----------



## Yazi (Dec 14, 2020)

can someone please send a link for a sx core lite from a seller that ships worldwide? been searching online but I couldn't find any. thanks in advance (:


----------



## Kuan (Dec 16, 2020)

Looking sx core ,wish can send singapore


----------



## Kuan (Dec 16, 2020)

Looking sx core ,wish can send singapore


----------



## Kuan (Dec 16, 2020)

Looking sx core ,wish can send singapore


----------



## ConsoleKid69 (Dec 17, 2020)

Looking for Core/Lite Supplier who sends to UK


----------



## Blazianazian (Dec 17, 2020)

I'm also looking for a SX core to be shipped to the US ‍‍‍


----------



## NyTR0S96 (Dec 18, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


is that link still available? i too want to buy one


----------



## nero99 (Dec 19, 2020)

NyTR0S96 said:


> is that link still available? i too want to buy one


sadly it's not. the remaining cores and lites on aliexpress have doubled in price because nintendo got most of the sellers to remove stock. $120-$130 for a $50 chip is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## potatoshark (Dec 22, 2020)

Looking for a sx core. uk seller preferred but not essential thanks


----------



## Agepagelage (Dec 23, 2020)

Looking for the sx lite chip. Im from the netherlands.


----------



## persephone (Dec 26, 2020)

Everyone just stop oh my goodness there is precious little chance you'll manage to get your hands on a chip now and blurting something out here is not going to help


----------



## sebas72563 (Dec 27, 2020)

Someone give me a link to buy it please?
that has international shipping


----------



## Mantiu (Dec 28, 2020)

Hello, can someone help me to get a sx core? It is very difficult for me to find it on aliexpress


----------



## RedEyes31 (Dec 28, 2020)

Could you please dm me the link as well?


----------



## Dronnen (Dec 29, 2020)

Please send me link to where to buy sx core. Thanks.


----------



## Supoc (Dec 29, 2020)

Please send me a link where to buy a sx core. Thank you very much !


----------



## Philippa (Dec 30, 2020)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Hi could you send me that link too please

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Philippa said:


> Hi could you send me that link too please
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------


Hi I didn’t get it as this is my first post here.


----------



## Morpheus1432 (Dec 30, 2020)

Can you message me of their discord as well and where to get a trusted seller pls?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Can you send a link pls?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



RussianPanda said:


> Check PM


Can you send me a link pls?


----------



## nero99 (Dec 30, 2020)

Philippa said:


> Hi could you send me that link too please
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


All the sellers I buy from are either sold out out or closed their AliExpress stores.


----------



## HexadecimalMantis (Dec 30, 2020)

I have also been trying to track one down, seems like they're mostly gone.


----------



## nekojosh (Dec 30, 2020)

Yeah, I got lucky late November and bought one for an Switch Lite I was gifting for xmas but I was looking to buy some more and the store I got it for is gone. All sites that I've found are gone. I guess we've got to wait until someone figures out how we can diy it and/or be able to boot ams. Since the what SX Core was finally dumped I guess it is a matter of waiting.


----------



## punderino (Dec 31, 2020)

If anyone knows where I can get one lmk, it'd be really appreciated.


----------



## ComicSerif (Jan 1, 2021)

Am also looking for a place to buy an SX Core chip for my Mariko model switch, all the sites listed on team-xecuter seem to be down.. Any help is appreciated


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jan 2, 2021)

first of all no one is going to post or tell you where/IF you can buy one of these thanks to *DMCAtendo*
and second this chip is pretty much dead and buried also thanks to *DMCAtendo*

anyone that sells or even hints they are selling these gets hit by *DMCAtendo *so i wouldn't waste your time with it.


----------



## Tosif (Jan 2, 2021)

Can you please pm me


----------



## Tosif (Jan 3, 2021)

Can you please pm where to buy


----------



## Devilsight (Jan 4, 2021)

and pm me  pls


----------



## Legendaykai (Jan 4, 2021)

personally i'd not bother since sx os software is getting stopped by nintendo


----------



## Switchmaster101 (Jan 5, 2021)

Pm plz


----------



## Ymerej33 (Jan 6, 2021)

Pm please


----------



## Bohne (Jan 6, 2021)

Send me a message, toooooo


----------



## Alain Desjardins (Jan 6, 2021)

I am looking to purchase a couple of SX core chips. The installer I was going to use apparently can't get them anymore.


----------



## Deleted member 323844 (Jan 6, 2021)

Legendaykai said:


> personally i'd not bother since sx os software is getting stopped by nintendo


Atmosphere already supports SX hardware.

As long as you could activate the hardware, you're fine.


----------



## jrl_1644 (Jan 6, 2021)

I am looking for sx-lite. If anyone has or knows can PM me. much appreciated.
-thanks



Legendaykai said:


> My point exactly



this info you have posted to the thread titled "Where to buy SX?" is helpful, how?


----------



## Legendaykai (Jan 7, 2021)

Bladexdsl said:


> first of all no one is going to post or tell you where/IF you can buy one of these thanks to *DMCAtendo*
> and second this chip is pretty much dead and buried also thanks to *DMCAtendo*
> 
> anyone that sells or even hints they are selling these gets hit by *DMCAtendo *so i wouldn't waste your time with it.


My point exactly


----------



## SlavaX (Jan 8, 2021)

I would like to buy one SX CORE -  Europe.
PM pls


----------



## Inaki (Jan 9, 2021)

I would like to buy a couple of SX Lite chips and maybe an SX Core chip ( I have bought 2 SX Cores and 2 SX Lites in the past for friends and installed them myself ). I am in Europe. Thank you.

PM please.


----------



## Bohne (Jan 9, 2021)

I think nobody will ever get a PM here.

No need to ask for it.


----------



## Fred_91 (Jan 9, 2021)

I am also desperate, please PM me.
I am looking for them for weeks.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking for installer in the us


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 10, 2021)

PizzaBitez said:


> Looking for installer in the us



You won't find them here anymore, no with Nintendo going after hard modder cease and desist.


----------



## defacdc (Jan 12, 2021)

I bought a SX Core that I did not end up using.  If anyone is interested in it, PM me.


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 12, 2021)

you can find it in some places, but expect to pay around 100usd from any retailer


----------



## Brio (Jan 14, 2021)

Someone knows where can i buy the SX Core, who can i send pm to?


----------



## nero99 (Jan 14, 2021)

Legendaykai said:


> personally i'd not bother since sx os software is getting stopped by nintendo


You can use atmosphere with the chips now


----------



## ClancyDaEnlightened (Jan 14, 2021)

nero99 said:


> You can use atmosphere with the chips now



You still need a tx chip for patched units


----------



## jojo319 (Jan 16, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> You won't find them here anymore, no with Nintendo going after hard modder cease and desist.



Was this something recent? Or are you referring to the stuff in September?


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 16, 2021)

jojo319 said:


> Was this something recent? Or are you referring to the stuff in September?



Yea few months ago, Nintendo went after hard modders like Squee666 and Modderfokker619 here on the forum with cease and desist.


----------



## PizzaBitez (Jan 16, 2021)

Hayato213 said:


> Yea few months ago, Nintendo went after hard modders like Squee666 and Modderfokker619 here on the forum with cease and desist.


I’ve got one here for sale in the US. If anyone is interested please pm me. First come first serve


----------



## Hayato213 (Jan 17, 2021)

PizzaBitez said:


> I’ve got one here for sale in the US. If anyone is interested please pm me. First come first serve



I was talking about people doing the install of the modchip, not about selling the modchip.


----------



## Darkfella (Jan 18, 2021)

PizzaBitez said:


> I’ve got one here for sale in the US. If anyone is interested please pm me. First come first serve


Im interested


----------



## toygoon (Jan 19, 2021)

Looking for SX Core in Asia. Pm me.


----------



## veenx0704 (Jan 21, 2021)

come someone pm for site where i can buy? i live in US.


----------



## Genexese (Jan 21, 2021)

Mp plz in euro


----------



## xdMatthewbx (Jan 21, 2021)

defacdc said:


> I bought a SX Core that I did not end up using.  If anyone is interested in it, PM me.


I'm interested but don't have enough posts to send a PM. Add me on discord xdMatthewbx#1337 if you still have it.


----------



## CapTec (Jan 22, 2021)

Gotta say this is pretty annoying. I'm one of the few people that would quite like to have one of these available for entirely benign none piracy strictly homebrew purposes.

I was hoping I could get my hands on one so that I could use the modchip to dump v2 bis keys from units that have dead NAND modules so that I could manually rebuild a NAND on a new eMMC module. It's a shame because I have a couple of dead NAND module switches that are now irreparable. A modchip would have allowed me to rebuild the NAND from scratch.

Such is life I suppose. Sigh.


----------



## La_Sexorcisto (Jan 24, 2021)

i'm looking for one too - Please PM


----------



## Wesley3D (Jan 25, 2021)

defacdc said:


> I bought a SX Core that I did not end up using.  If anyone is interested in it, PM me.


Hey, I’m interested, PM me

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



PizzaBitez said:


> I’ve got one here for sale in the US. If anyone is interested please pm me. First come first serve


I’m interested, please PM me


----------



## Enternus (Jan 27, 2021)

if anyone got one for sale in US im interested; feel free to DM me




PizzaBitez said:


> I’ve got one here for sale in the US. If anyone is interested please pm me. First come first serve


if still available i'd be happy to buy it. New member here so unable to send direct message; feel free to message me if you'd like


----------



## Radii3 (Jan 28, 2021)

Hi can u pm me with the link aswell


----------



## ccampos14 (Jan 28, 2021)

Can I get link for SX Core or someone selling in US?


----------



## Bohne (Jan 28, 2021)

Don't ask for links. Nobody will reply anybody.


----------



## WiiMiiSwitch (Feb 2, 2021)

you can't


----------



## MrVtR (Feb 3, 2021)

Anyone knows a seller that ships to South America in large quantity? (If exists yet sx core units selling)


----------



## Berlichan (Feb 6, 2021)

I’m interested, please PM me for reseller to Austria


----------



## redbull3213 (Feb 8, 2021)

hello,

is the sx core still to buy?
so yes can someone send me the link?


----------



## Lumince (Feb 8, 2021)

Anyone have a core in the us that they want to sell??


----------



## HexadecimalMantis (Feb 8, 2021)

I have one, but I'm looking for someone to install it in the United States


----------



## redbull3213 (Feb 8, 2021)

HexadecimalMantis said:


> I have one, but I'm looking for someone to install it in the United States


where did you buy it?


----------



## HexadecimalMantis (Feb 9, 2021)

redbull3213 said:


> where did you buy it?


eBay lol


----------



## YoTones (Feb 11, 2021)

Anyone still have one pm me!!! Im in the US


----------



## m3rcurial (Feb 11, 2021)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller



Can you help me out for a Lite. UK based.


----------



## Shilanas (Feb 12, 2021)

Anyone know someone in Australia that you can buy these from and get them installed (or separately if required). Any links or contact details would be great.

Thank you.


----------



## bearnar (Feb 12, 2021)

Very interested in a SX core, willing to buy at good price and of course cover all shipping costs to Norway. Please message me if someone has one available, your karma will by no doubt quadrouble!


----------



## Nuke1999 (Feb 14, 2021)

Interested in a SX Core V2 (for the Mariko version switch). Will pay any shipping fee. If anyone knows a vendor, please PM. Thanks in advanced.


----------



## Mybrainhurts (Feb 15, 2021)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


I would like the link to the lite switch.


----------



## Psygnosis (Feb 15, 2021)

Does someone know how to search for sx core on aliexpress? Or can tell me some reliable seller on china?


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 15, 2021)

I heard it's easier to buy Cyberpunk 2077 Source code, than it is to find a SX chip nowdays. LL


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 16, 2021)

I don't understand why new members won't read and they continue to ask for link or send a PM.

Unlike hardmod in 3DS era, Nintendo cracked down on mod chips for Switch, so y'all won't find it anymore.

If I was reseller, I won't trust new members or whoever have fewer posts - they could work for Nintendo to catch anyone who sell or install the mod chip.

Good luck about find a mod chip and y'all likely to end up with empty hand, also there is option - buy unpatched Switch tablets but I'm not going find one for y'all.


----------



## Nuke1999 (Feb 16, 2021)

JeepX87 said:


> I don't understand why new members won't read and they continue to ask for link or send a PM.
> 
> Unlike hardmod in 3DS era, Nintendo cracked down on mod chips for Switch, so y'all won't find it anymore.
> 
> ...



There was a reddit post about a month ago where several people found some re-sellers on shopee. So there are obviously still people selling these. I'm sure most people understand the context of these chips. That won't prevent people from seeking them out. As far as possibly being Nintendo, yeah lol I'm definitely nintendo.


----------



## Psygnosis (Feb 16, 2021)

So we are simply doomed until a clone will pop out? That would be when Nintendo release a new model.


----------



## m3rcurial (Feb 17, 2021)

JeepX87 said:


> If I was reseller, I won't trust new members or whoever have fewer posts - they could work for Nintendo to catch anyone who sell or install the mod chip.



What's your job at Nintendo? 

Oh I trawl through old forum posts asking if anyone can sell me a modchip and if they can I report them to our legal department and we sue them.


----------



## JeepX87 (Feb 17, 2021)

m3rcurial said:


> What's your job at Nintendo?
> 
> Oh I trawl through old forum posts asking if anyone can sell me a modchip and if they can I report them to our legal department and we sue them.



I don't work for Nintendo and look at my post count - I contributed on GBAtemp a lot by got involved in community, also hacked my Switch.

Anyone work for Nintendo are lurkers with very little post count, so many resellers have a hard time to trust them nowadays.

Not just one, SX mod chips seem to be no longer manufactured and resellers usually sell at much higher price.

Y'all have to wait until someone develop new mod chips - it can be months or years away.


----------



## danxtian (Feb 17, 2021)

NVM


----------



## Providen (Feb 23, 2021)

adi15 said:


> if you would also send me that link i would super appreciate it


Can somebody also send it to me?


----------



## samarston (Feb 26, 2021)

Was anyone able to find? I've been searching for days.


----------



## AncientBoi (Feb 27, 2021)

Don't buy sex. Use something else. It's cheaper.


----------



## First_Blueberry (Feb 28, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Don't buy sex. Use something else. It's cheaper.


Left hand and a Fleshlight, my bro!


----------



## link22534 (Mar 5, 2021)

ninty probably sending complaints to ali sellers, but ninty has no legal pressure to china and the modchips are still going to be made, just harder to find if u dont live in china, brazil etc


----------



## txbbe (Mar 7, 2021)

If you need SX Core, please contact me

My ins: musicandx

My Twitter: star74434437


----------



## pierofungo (Mar 11, 2021)

txbbe said:


> If you need SX Core, please contact me
> 
> My ins: musicandx
> 
> My Twitter: star74434437


i;m interested can you pm me?


----------



## 222 (Mar 13, 2021)

I searched around everywhere for weeks, finally found an SX Lite switch, spent days researching/setting everything up... and then found the screen to be too small for detailed games lmao RIP. Back on the hunt again for a V2.

They are out there, you just gotta turn over every stone. The ones you can find on alibaba/taobao are all crazy expensive now. Close to $200 for just the chip.


----------



## Babu1014 (Mar 14, 2021)

txbbe said:


> If you need SX Core, please contact me
> 
> My ins: musicandx
> 
> My Twitter: star74434437


I tried contacting you, but it says that I can’t.


----------



## MaK11-12 (Mar 17, 2021)

I require an SX Core for homebrew development on my patched Switch. Are they being sold anywhere?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 23, 2021)

MaK11-12 said:


> Are they being sold anywhere?


from cell block 6


----------



## DracarisFire (Apr 5, 2021)

txbbe said:


> If you need SX Core, please contact me
> 
> My ins: musicandx
> 
> My Twitter: star74434437


I'm also interested. could you PM me please?


----------



## JimmyRecard (Apr 5, 2021)

Does it support the latest HOS?


----------



## BigOnYa (Apr 6, 2021)

JimmyRecard said:


> Does it support the latest HOS?


LOL, No!


----------



## TryXXXWest (Apr 6, 2021)

could someone send here the information?


----------



## leapingliger (Apr 6, 2021)

I have 1 extra core. If you’re willing to pay a good price I’m willing to let it go.


----------



## Jbeast291 (Apr 7, 2021)

leapingliger said:


> I have 1 extra core. If you’re willing to pay a good price I’m willing to let it go.


How much for the core?


----------



## Threeiees (Apr 9, 2021)

I live in the US and willing to purchase a SX Core for a brand new Switch I have purchased and install it myself. All I need is a reputable vendor outside of the US to purchase the SX Core that was available, at one time, from Xecute.  Please provide a working link. I know these are impossible to find in the US but aware outside countries have what Xecute used to sell(the soldering ribbons with all components needed).

Thanks in advance for your kind assistance, 
ThreeIees


----------



## Threeiees (Apr 10, 2021)

txbbe said:


> If you need SX Core, please contact me
> 
> My ins: musicandx
> 
> My Twitter: star74434437


I sent you a Tweet...


----------



## Threeiees (Apr 10, 2021)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Still looking for sx core for my new Switch. This is my last try to find a seller. Would appreciate help...


----------



## nero99 (Apr 10, 2021)

Threeiees said:


> Still looking for sx core for my new Switch. This is my last try to find a seller. Would appreciate help...


All the aliexpress sellers I used are either sold out or have been terminated by aliexpress. Only chips you can find are over $150


----------



## BlueSkiez (Apr 20, 2021)

If anyone is looking for an sx lite, I do have 8 of them.


----------



## Strika (May 5, 2021)

anyone know where to buy sx core or sell one? just pm me


----------



## BrokenHearted (May 8, 2021)

I think you can buy it here, but expensive :
https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005001629248378.html

Last reviews are from February (the review from April was for a lost package, so I don't count it), so don't know if actually available.


----------



## MrVtR (May 9, 2021)

BrokenHearted said:


> I think you can buy it here, but expensive :
> https://fr.aliexpress.com/item/1005001629248378.html
> 
> Last reviews are from February (the review from April was for a lost package, so I don't count it), so don't know if actually available.


expensive as hell, the "new" clone from HWFLY is cheaper, but not so much either


----------



## Mini007 (May 11, 2021)

MrVtR said:


> expensive as hell, the "new" clone from HWFLY is cheaper, but not so much either


Anyone have link on where I can grab one these beauty's?


----------



## cearp (May 11, 2021)

Mini007 said:


> Anyone have link on where I can grab one these beauty's?


Just wait a few weeks, I'd guess at most a month, and they'll be up on places like aliexpress for around $100 or so.
I think someone posted that the schematics (documents on how to make it) were being sold, so soon enough there should be a few sellers.
I'm waiting too!


----------



## MrVtR (May 11, 2021)

Mini007 said:


> Anyone have link on where I can grab one these beauty's?


On this thread you can find the website as well the contact email to buy the clone chip


----------



## BlueSkiez (May 16, 2021)

I have one more original SX LITE after selling nearly all of my sx lites i can safely say that they work well.


----------



## pcwizard7 (May 16, 2021)

How do you find things on these Chinese stores as the search function never works for me?


----------



## DeeDee2003 (May 20, 2021)

BlueSkiez said:


> I have one more original SX LITE after selling nearly all of my sx lites i can safely say that they work well.


Hi, I am interested in SX Lite, I am UK  based, pm me, if you still have one. Thanks


----------



## timvdhoorn (Jun 6, 2021)

I’m looking for a SX Core, EU based (The Netherlands) does someone wants to sell one?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 9, 2021)

try cell block 6


----------



## gaLcH (Jun 19, 2021)

I have searched everywhere for an SX lite mod, they appear to have all but vanished off the face of the earth 
Is there anyone in UK with one spare willing to part with it?


----------



## Thobov (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello, I am interested in buying a SX Core or HWFLY from someone who has them available and is able to ship it to The Netherlands. I will pay a fair price for it since they are hard to get by.


----------



## AngelForever12 (Jul 4, 2021)

Im selling 3 three nintendo switches . A nintendo switch lite with sx lite pre installed with games,a v2 nintendo switch with sx core installed with games,and a mariko nintendo switch with sx core with games. Meet ups In nyc area
Twitter: @angelrejectsx


----------



## TurtleBox (Jul 14, 2021)

Anyone selling an SX Lite? Based in California, USA

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BlueSkiez said:


> If anyone is looking for an sx lite, I do have 8 of them.



Do you still have one?


----------



## vlvt (Jul 16, 2021)

could try getting the clone


----------



## yida (Sep 27, 2021)

hi so ive been looking everywhere to buy a sx core for about a year now and if anyone can sell me one it would be very helpful my email is yida valless 11 @ gmailcom    no space                   it would not allow me to type the full email


----------



## Lazyboss (Oct 6, 2021)

yida said:


> hi so ive been looking everywhere to buy a sx core for about a year now and if anyone can sell me one it would be very helpful my email is yida valless 11 @ gmailcom    no space                   it would not allow me to type the full email


Funny story, I have 30 pieces of sx core and was about to sell them in amazon UAE, but they deactivated my account and I got busy last year so they are just collecting dust now.


----------



## MrVtR (Oct 6, 2021)

Lazyboss said:


> Funny story, I have 30 pieces of sx core and was about to sell them in amazon UAE, but they deactivated my account and I got busy last year so they are just collecting dust now.


If you want to sell them, I can get almost all or all of them, depending on the price


----------



## splapoon102 (Oct 6, 2021)

does anyone have a link?


----------



## ccampos14 (Oct 27, 2021)

Lazyboss said:


> Funny story, I have 30 pieces of sx core and was about to sell them in amazon UAE, but they deactivated my account and I got busy last year so they are just collecting dust now.


dm price on 1


----------



## MadelineDTerry (Oct 28, 2021)

I am also searching for the link.


----------



## impeeza (Oct 28, 2021)

today may be only you could get a hwfly  search for it on asian sites.


----------



## MadelineDTerry (Oct 28, 2021)

impeeza said:


> today may be only you could get a hwfly  search for it on asian sites.


Ok, I will try it. Thank you.


----------



## SmellyPirateMonkey (Oct 30, 2021)

I need 1 too please

Sent from my SM-F916U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shrapn (Oct 30, 2021)

Need one as well


----------



## m1804 (Oct 31, 2021)

I'd appreciate it if someone would send link to buy it


----------



## Hmar (Nov 1, 2021)

I am looking for one too.


----------



## Kopimist (Nov 1, 2021)

It's not likely that the official chips are being sold anywhere due to the legal trouble Xecuter is in unless somebody happens to have old stock of them and are willing to risk the wrath of Nintendos legal team to sell them off. Best bet honestly is to get the Hwfly although the price is super expensive which sucks.


----------



## Sm3bul0ck (Nov 17, 2021)

nero99 said:


> sent you a message on where to buy. very trusted seller


Is it too late for you to send me a link?


----------



## SDarkrai (Nov 19, 2021)

Any idea where i would be able to get the HWFLY or the official SX Core? I've seen a few pop up on aliexpress, but they sell out instantly.


----------



## nekojosh (Nov 19, 2021)

SDarkrai said:


> Any idea where i would be able to get the HWFLY or the official SX Core? I've seen a few pop up on aliexpress, but they sell out instantly.


Right now Aliexpress seems to be your best bet.


----------

